# Cuviers Caiman



## kungfu fighter (Apr 26, 2006)

This is the last Cuviers Caiman I have for sale CB16 sex unknown.
In perfect condition it never refuses its food.
Please pm for more information.
I will post up to date photos this week.
Only £600.


----------



## kungfu fighter (Apr 26, 2006)

To the top


----------



## kungfu fighter (Apr 26, 2006)

*Price drop*

Price drop only £495 for this little Cuviers Caiman


----------



## kungfu fighter (Apr 26, 2006)

kungfu fighter said:


> Price drop only £495 for this little Cuviers Caiman


£650 with complete set up


----------



## kungfu fighter (Apr 26, 2006)

*Pictures of Caiman & Set up*


----------



## kungfu fighter (Apr 26, 2006)

*On Hold*

On hold


----------



## kungfu fighter (Apr 26, 2006)

Back up for sale


----------



## kungfu fighter (Apr 26, 2006)

*Cuviers camian*

This stunning Camian is still up for sale


----------



## kungfu fighter (Apr 26, 2006)

*Baby Cuviers Caiman*

Baby Cuviers Caiman still waiting for its new home.


----------



## kungfu fighter (Apr 26, 2006)

Final price drop £480 this Croc is in perfect health & condition.
Email at [email protected] for new photos and more info.
Please no more time wasters and dreamers.


----------



## kungfu fighter (Apr 26, 2006)

*Price drop*

Last price drop only £450 for this stunning Cuviers Caiman.


----------



## kungfu fighter (Apr 26, 2006)

Sold :2thumb:


----------

